# Questions regarding possessions, fincance, etc.



## GSquared (Apr 8, 2021)

I've been married 13 years and for the past year or so I've really been considering a divorce for the first time. I am extremely happy with most things in my life but my marriage has always just been lacking. I have three sons who I adore and they are young, so that is the primary reason I've stayed with my wife. The other reason is because of the financial hardship a divorce would certainly create. One question in particular is of interest to me and that is the home we live in.

It's a long story, but the home is owned outright, no mortgage. And what's particularly curious about the situation is that only my name and my mother's name is on the deed. My wife's name is not. About 9-10 years ago my mother moved out of the house that I am currently living in and is the subject of the discussion here. She wanted to downsize and me and my family (of two at the time) needed more space. So she bought a condo and turned the house over to me, at least put me on the deed, and we moved in. So my question is simply, what happens here? I'm wanting so seek legal advice on this matter but figured I'd ask here first if anyone knows. I'm not looking to just kick my wife out, I know it won't work like that and I wouldn't do it anyway. However, if a divorce actually happened, I'd want the house. We make very, very similar amounts of money annually. I made just over $60,000 last year and she made around $52,000. 

Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

It appears that you have a strong case that the house is your separate marital property. That much being said, you really need to consult with an attorney who is much more familiar with the laws in your local jurisdiction.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If you live your sons so much then how about you work on what is lacking in your marriage instead of bailing out? You will devastated them if you leave. As for the house, I would guess that she would have some rights to it after 13 years of marriage and three children.


----------



## GSquared (Apr 8, 2021)

Now that's funny right there. No one is, "bailing out." But the notion of, stay together for the kids, is not one that truly works.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

L


GSquared said:


> Now that's funny right there. No one is, "bailing out." But the notion of, stay together for the kids, is not one that truly works.


It can do if you both work on it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You need a professional lawyer... not internet opinion.


----------



## Hansel (May 3, 2021)

I am twice divorced, so take my answer seriously. No matter what you do, DO NOT, I repeat do not move out of your house. Even for a 'break' or for a 'temporary separation' etc. The moment you do, you have handed custody of your children & part ownership in that home to your wife and, end of discussion. 

Stay put there. Then, immediately go & talk to an attorney asap. Your wife does not need to know you are talking to one. That is not cheating of any kind. Your wife, & I am 99% sure, has already spoken to one. You have no clue how well women know & do this compared to men (if she hasn't then her friend/relative already has, trust me). Your lawyer can tell you what your rights are and how to get what you want out of the divorce, in your very first consultation itself, which is usually provided for free. So go get that free info from an attorney's mouth & you will know what to do.


----------

